# Agile Toucan



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I received my Dankung Agile Toucan today. It was well polished and wrapped. I shot it with the factory band set got hits right off. i will need to make my own band set as the draw is only 27 inches. The frame is small for me, but it is as described. The small size did not seem to affect my shooting. Very pleased with it so far.

Wayne


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

thank you for reviews, any photoes?



orcrender said:


> I received my Dankung Agile Toucan today. It was well polished and wrapped. I shot it with the factory band set got hits right off. i will need to make my own band set as the draw is only 27 inches. The frame is small for me, but it is as described. The small size did not seem to affect my shooting. Very pleased with it so far.
> 
> Wayne


----------

